# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Τροφοδοσία dc motors με υλοποίηση arduino

## BloodDonor89

Καλησπέρα, Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα rc car με χρήση arduino, έχω φτιάξει το όλο κύκλωμα, περιμενω μόνο το τηλεκατευθυνόμενο ώστε να το βάλω επάνω. 

Θέλω όμως τώρα να δώσω τροφοδοσία στα μοτέρ. Οι επιλογές που έχω σκεφτεί ειναι:

Μπαταρία 12 volt 3000mah

Μπαταρία 12 volt 1800mah

Mini solar panel

Υπάρχει η σκέψη να βάλω το solar να φορτίζει την μπαταρία. Αλλά δεν ξέρω και πολλά.

Η σύνδεση του solar με την μπαταρία πως γίνεται; απευθείας; το θετικό τις μπαταρία με το θετικό του solar και αντίστοιχα την ίδια σύνδεση για το αρνητικό? 

Θα πρέπει ανάμεσα να μεσολαβήσει κάτι άλλο πχ ένας πυκνωτής η κάποιο boost για να φορτίζει σχετικά γρήγορα την μπαταρία χωρίς να την καταστρέφει;

Το σολαρ πρέπει να βγάζει περισσότερα volt ώστε να μπορεσει να φορτιστεί η μπαταρία; 

Και άλλη μια απορία, πως μπορώ να υπολογίσω την διάρκεια παροχής ενέργειας μιας πλήρους φορτισμένης μπαταρίας;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

1) θα χρειαστεις μετατροοεα μονο αν ηθελες να χεις mppt.. Αρα δεν θα βαλεις

2) με το σκεπτικο οτι η ταση μεγιστης ισχυος το φ/β ειναι περιπου 10-20% λιγοτερο απο την ταση ανοιχτοκυκλωσης βρες ενα με ταση ανοιχτοκυκλωσης γυρω στα 14 με 15 βολτσου... Κ συνεδεσε το οπως λες δεν θα χεις καποιο θεμα

3) πρέπει να βρεις το ρευμα που χρειαζεται το κυκλωμα σου

----------

BloodDonor89 (22-02-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Είδα σε διάφορα διαγράμματα ότι χρησιμοποιούν μια διοδο. Δεν θα τη χρειαστω έτσι;

Επίσης θα μπορώ να τραβήξω εξόδους από την μπαταρία ώστε να μπορώ να την φορτίσω και με ρεύμα;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

Ναι βαλε διοδο κ διακοπτη για οταν φορτιζεις..

----------

BloodDonor89 (22-02-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Διακόπτη φαντάζομαι για να διακόπτω την επικοινωνία του solar με την μπαταρία. Για να μπορεί να φορτίσει κατευθείαν με ρεύμα. Σωστά; και την διοδο τη βάζω είτε πριν είτε μετά τον διακόπτη στους θετικους πόλους έτσι;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

Σωστα πανελ διοδος διακοπτης μπαταρια... Θετικοι πολοι

----------

BloodDonor89 (22-02-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Ωραία. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί θα σας ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rch

Βάλε τα στοιχεία της μπαταρίας και του πάνελ, κατά 90% δεν θα έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που θες.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Μπαταρια σκεφτομαι μια απο τις 2 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381126137488...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272042806520...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Και πανελ αυτο, εκτος και βρω κανενα με περισσοτερα watt γιατι θα κανει 2 μερες να με εναν συντομο υπολογισμο για να φορτισει την μπαταρια! :P

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371515044840...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

φόρτισε τη μπαταρία με το φορτιστή που τη συνοδεύει 
τα μοτέρ θα "φανε" τη μπαταρία στα 5 λεπτά άντε 10
για να φορτίσει με αυτό που δείχνεις θα πάρει 18 ώρες
εκτός και αν φτιάχνεις αμαξάκι τύπου από τα Jumbo 
τι μοτέρ έχεις βάλει?

Μέτρησε τα με φορτίο (βάλτα να γυρίζουν τις ρόδες και πάτα το φρένο)  να δεις πόσα Α τραβάνε για να υπολογίσεις πόσο θα κρατήσει η μπαταρία. 
Στη κατασκευή πρέπει να βάλεις και προστασία για να μη καταστραφεί η μπαταρία από πτώση τάσης κάτω από το επιτρεπτό όριο

----------


## BloodDonor89

Ναι το αμαξακι είναι τύπου jumbo κλίμακας 1:20. 

Προστασία δηλαδή; από το ρεύμα που θα παίρνει από το solar? 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

όχι αλλά μέχρι ποιο ποσοστό θα εκφορτιστεί η μπαταρία..

----------


## BloodDonor89

Μα το όλο project μπορεί να δουλέψει και με 5 volt (απλά δεν έχουν τα μοτέρ την ταχύτητα που θέλω). Τώρα για να μπορέσω να το φτιάξω να το προγραμματίσω κτλ χρησιμοποιώ είτε 9 volt μπαταρία είτε 4xAA. Ακόμα και ρεύμα να δώσω από το arduino (5volt) πάλι δουλεύει.

Και έκτος αυτού την μπαταρία (12volt) θα την έχω για τροφοδοσία των μοτέρ.

Και πέρα απ αυτό το έχω προγραμματίσει ώστε να δουλεύει σε 4 ταχύτητες, στην ουσία ελέγχω μέσω του l293d που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή (θα αλλάξω όμως motor drive και θα βάλω το l298n με την ψυκτρα επάνω) τι ρεύμα θα δίνει στα μοτέρ.  

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

δεν εχει σχεση με το αν θα δουλεψει με 5 βολτ, αλλα ποσο θα ζησει η μπαταρια

----------


## BloodDonor89

Και πως θα μαθω ποιο είναι το επιτρεπτό όριο για την μπαταρία;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/a...ased_batteries

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/snva533/snva533.pdf

απο "καλο" προμηθευτη θα μπορουσε να δινει την χαρακτηριστικη της. Αν οχι θα μπορουσες να κανεις μετρησεις.

Αν αυτο που θες να φτιαξεις ειναι εντελως ερασιτεχνικο, δεν θα εβαζα κανενα κυκλωμα, αρκει να εχεις αντιληψη πόσο εκφορτιζεται

----------


## BloodDonor89

Κοίτα, ίσως αυτό φανεί χρήσιμο για να με καθοδηγησετε καλύτερα. Έχω βάλει δυο αντιστάσεις για να έλεγχω σε τι ποσοστό εκφόρτισης είναι η μπαταρία. 

Ρεύμα->αντίσταση (1MΩ) και δίνω ρεύμα στο drive motor->καλωδιο που πάει στο arduino->100KΩ->γείωση και στο serial monitor μου βγάζει τι ποσοστό ειναξ η μπαταρία από 0-100. 

Αν προλάβω θα το σχεδιάσω στο fritzing για να καταλάβετε πως το έχω.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BloodDonor89

Οριστε και ενα σχεδιο για να δειτε πως εχω συνδεση τις αντιστασεις ωστε να ελεγχω την μπαταρια! http://imgur.com/IPiA6kT

Το pin στο οποιο εχω συνδεσει το ρευμα οπως και την αντισταση ειναι αυτο που δινει ρευμα στα μοτερακια.

Αυτη συνδεσμολογια δεν ξερω αν δουλευει γιατι δεν εχω μια μπαταρια να δοκιμασω!! 

Αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι και η μπαταρια του κινητου λιθιου δεν ειναι;

----------


## arkoudiaris

ωραια εφοσον μετρας την μπαταρια σου με σχεση μεριπου 1/11, κανεις τους υπολογισμους σου και ελεγχεις το ποτε θα σταματας να τροφοδοτεις το φορτιο σου

----------


## BloodDonor89

Αν θυμάμαι το έχω βάλει να ελέγχει 1/10

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

100 / (1000 + 100) = 1/11 και όχι 1/10. Η έξοδος του διαιρέτη τάσεως πού πάει;

----------


## BloodDonor89

Στο αναλογικό πιν του arduino ώστε να διαβάζει την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας με τον ανάλογο κώδικα.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Το οποίο πιν έχει αντίσταση εισόδου = ?

----------

GeorgeVita (09-03-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δεβ ξέρω τι αντίσταση εισόδου έχει. Γιατί μπορεί πάνω στο κύκλωμα του arduino να περιέχει αντίσταση. 

Η μια αντίσταση εισόδου που είναι η 1MΩ που έχω βάλει.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Αν δεν ξέρεις την αντίσταση του φορτίου του διαιρέτη τότε *πώς υπολογίζεις την πραγματική τάση της μπαταρίας;*

----------

BloodDonor89 (23-02-16)

----------


## arkoudiaris

Αυτο που θελει να σου πει ο φιλλιπας ειναι πως αν η αντισταση εισοδου του πιν του αρντουινο ειναι σχετικα μικρη τοτε θα χεις πτωση τασης και οχι σωστη μετρηση... Εφοσον δεν γνωριζεις την αντισταση εισοδου..   Πρεπει να βαλεις ενα  buffer ενδιαμεσα

----------

BloodDonor89 (23-02-16), 

FILMAN (23-02-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Μάλιστα...

Το έχασα όμως τώρα... 😝😝

Buffer υπάρχει κάποια έτοιμη υλοποίησή θα πρέπει να το φτιάξω εγώ; 😐

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

buffer = τελεστικός ενισχυτής με μοναδιαία απολαβή. Πιστεύω η επόμενη ερώτηση να μην είναι "τί είναι τελεστικός ενισχυτής;"...  :Smile:

----------


## xmaze

θα πάρεις ενα IC  παρόμοιο με αυτό http://www.analog.com/en/products/po...oduct-overview
και θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου. 
Εάν έχεις χρόνο άπλετο να διαβάσεις και να πειραματίζεσαι μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος αλλά εξαρτάται τί θες, να μάθεις ή να το φτιάξεις σχετικά πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## dog80

Δέν χρειάζεται τίποτα, 100 ΜΩ είναι η αντίσταση εισόδου του αναλογικού pin.

----------


## xmaze

> Δέν χρειάζεται τίποτα, 100 ΜΩ είναι η αντίσταση εισόδου του αναλογικού pin.



τι εννοείς ; πανω απο 100 ΚΩ δεν παιζει να έχει ο AVR

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δεν ξερω αν κοιταω σωστα αλλα συμφωνα με το datasheet του arduino https://www.arduino.cc/en/uploads/Ma...-schematic.pdf

Δεν εχει καμια αντισταση σε κανενα αναλογικο pin!

----------


## SProg

> τι εννοείς ; πανω απο 100 ΚΩ δεν παιζει να έχει ο AVR




Απο το Datasheet του ATmega32A.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Το ιδιο ειναι και για το ATmega328p που εχω.

Χρησιμοποιησα μια απλη μπαταρια των 9volt, αντιστασεις 1KΩ και 100ΚΩ.

Και μεχρι ωρας δειχνει οτι δουλευει...κατα την κινηση των μοτερ, πεφτουν οι βαθμιδες στο σχεδιακι που εχω κανει...δλδ εχω 5 παυλες και παει στις τρεις...και αυτες οι παυλες εχουν οριστει ως εξης...




```
if      (perVolt<=50)               { level=0; }       else if (perVolt>50 && perVolt<=60) { level=1; }    
       else if (perVolt>60 && perVolt<=70) { level=2; }    
       else if (perVolt>70 && perVolt<=80) { level=3; }    
       else if (perVolt>80 && perVolt<=90) { level=4; }    
       else if (perVolt>90)                { level=5; }   
       Serial.println(level);
```


Πιστευετε οτι στο 50% ειναι καλα; Δηλαδη μολις βλεπω μεσα απο την ένδειξη οτι εφτασε στο 0 να το βαζω για φόρτιση;

Επισης να πω και το εξης, οταν υπαρχει φορτιο οι βαθμιδες αυτες αλλαζουν απο level 5 μπορει να παει level 3...ενω οταν σταματα να εφαρμόζεται φορτίο οι βαθμίδες επιστρέφουν στο level 5. Αυτο δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το φτιαξω καπως μεσα απο το προγραμμα.

EDIT: να ας πουμε η 9volt μπαταρια τωρα δειχνει level 3 και εφαρμοζω φορτιο στο μοτερ, πεφτει στο level 0 και επανερχεται στο λεβελ 3 όταν σταματώ να εφαρμόζω φορτίο.

----------


## arkoudiaris

μπορεις αν το ρυθμισεις με offset αυτο που λες ... ετσι ωστε να μην την λαμβανεις αυτη την διαφορα στα λεβελ σου..

για το που πρεπει να σταματα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω, θα κοιταξω εκτός και αν βοηθησει κανα αλλο παιδι.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν έχει αντίσταση 100ΜΩ εντάξει. Απλώς πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη ότι ο λόγος διαίρεσης είναι διά 11 και όχι διά 10. Αν ήθελες διαίρεση τάσης διά 10 τότε έπρεπε να βάλεις δυο αντιστάσεις που η μεγάλη να είναι εννιαπλάσια (και όχι δεκαπλάσια) της μικρής. Πιθανά ζεύγη πολλαπλασιαστών που υπάρχουν τυποποιημένα: 2 - 18, ή 3 - 27.

----------

BloodDonor89 (28-02-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Καλησπέρα μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξήγησει τον λόγο που έχει πάνω στα DC motors αυτούς τους πυκνωτής φακή;

Δεν έχω δώσει ρεύμα ακόμα στα εν λόγο motors γιατί δεν ξέρω σε τι χρησιμεύουν οι συγκεκριμένοι πυκνωτες.

uploadfromtaptalk1457553048346.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreasmon

πυκνωτής φακής 104 =100nf όλα τα μοτέρ που δουλεύουν με dc τάση  έχουν τέτοιους πυκνωτές για προστασία. Δουλεψέ το άφοβα.

----------

BloodDonor89 (09-03-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Και σκέψου ειναι κινέζικο. Από eBay. 

Αλλά μάλλον θα πάρω άλλο γιατί ειναι μικρό. 

Καλο ειναι να μπαίνει ένας τέτοιος πυκνωτής σε DC motors? Απ ότι διάβασα είναι προστασία από θόρυβο κτλ που παράγει το ίδιο το motor.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δέν χρειάζεται τίποτα, 100 ΜΩ είναι η αντίσταση εισόδου του αναλογικού pin.



Από το datasheet των ATmega48A/PA/88A/PA/168A/PA/328/P:




> 24.6.1   Analog Input Circuitry
> The analog input circuitry for single ended channels is illustrated in Figure 24-8.  An analog source applied to ADCn is subjected to the pin capacitance and input leakage of that pin, regardless of whether that channel is selected as input for the ADC. When the channel is selected, the source must drive the S/H capacitor through the series resistance (combined resistance in the input path). *The ADC is optimized for analog signals with an output impedance of approximately 10 kΩ or less.* If such a source is used, the sampling time will be negligible. If a source with higher impedance is used, the sampling time will depend on how long time the source needs to charge the S/H capacitor, with can vary widely. The user is recommended to only use low impedance sources with slowly varying signals, since this minimizes the required charge transfer to the S/H capacitor.
> 
> Signal components higher than the Nyquist frequency (fADC/2) should not be present for either kind of channels, to avoid distortion from unpredictable signal convolution. The user is advised to remove high frequency components with a low-pass filter before applying the signals as inputs to the ADC.

----------


## FILMAN

> Απ ότι διάβασα είναι προστασία από θόρυβο κτλ που παράγει το ίδιο το motor.



Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς είναι, μόνο που συνήθως έχει δυο πυκνωτές, έναν ανάμεσα σε κάθε πόλο και το μεταλλικό σώμα του μοτέρ.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δηλαδή για κάθε μοτερ σώμα-πυκνωτης-πολος για κάθε πόλο του μοτέρ έτσι;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## arkoudiaris

ανεβασε φωτο

----------


## BloodDonor89

Αύριο θα το κολλήσω κι άλλον πυκνωτή. 

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αλλο όμως. Σύμφωνα με τα datasheets των l293 και l298n τα ic motor drive έχουν διόδους προστασίας για επιστροφή τασεως. Άλλη προστασία ειναι οι πυκνωτής πάνω στα motor και άλλη η προστασία στα ic?

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Οι πυκνωτές καταπνίγουν τους θορύβους από τους σπινθηρισμούς του συλλέκτη. Οι δίοδοι παρέχουν έναν εναλλακτικό δρόμο για το ρεύμα που διαρρέει τον κινητήρα τη στιγμή που αυτός παύει να τροφοδοτείται με τάση.

----------

BloodDonor89 (11-03-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Ορίστε και μια φώτο για το πως κόλλησα τους πυκνωτες. Δεν κόλλαγε με τίποτα πάνω στο σώμα του μοτέρ. Το έξυσα λίγο με ένα κατσαβιδακι και κάπως έπιασε.

uploadfromtaptalk1457688579989.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ μακριά πόδια άφησες στους πυκνωτές.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Πήγα να κολλήσω με κοντά πόδια αλλά δεν καθόταν με τίποτα το καλαι πάνω στο σώμα του μοτέρ και δεν καθόταν πάνω ο πυκνωτής.

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αν τα αφήσω έτσι;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BloodDonor89

Τώρα καλύτερα; uploadfromtaptalk1457693008022.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

> Τώρα καλύτερα; uploadfromtaptalk1457693008022.jpg
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ναι

Πάντως για πιο ευκολία θα μπορούσες να έχεις μόνο μια κόλληση πάνω στο σώμα του μοτέρ (στο κέντρο ανάμεσα στους ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας) στην οποία θα κατέληγαν και οι δυο πυκνωτές.

----------

BloodDonor89 (11-03-16)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Γοα το θέμα που είχα με την ένδειξη της μπαταρίας που άλλαζαν συνεχώς τα λεβελ που είχα θέσει το πρόβλημα ήταν οι αντιστάσεις. Έβαλα 1M και 100K και είναι κομπλέ. 

ΥΓ μπορείτε να μου βρείτε τρόπο για να τα χωρέσω όλα αυτά; αχαχαχαχαχα 
uploadfromtaptalk1458337192936.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

